# SEATTLE Area Amazon Drivers



## Solo1

I want to start a community of Seattle\Washington State Amazon driver community forum ... What we can do to make our voices be heard and make things easier for us / by us ... If there is a thread like this already let me know ... I feel each city needs to be connected by one another ... Seems like the system works much differently from city to city ... We also need the amazon architects to hear us , because we can be way more efficient if they listen to the actual drivers to customer interactions ... Lets start with the blue and yellow vests and trickle to the unstable App ... Then deal with whatever's in between ... Please ... Your Thoughts


----------



## Shangsta

There are only a few of us on here. flex4bmw drives out of Kent and there is another guy here who does who hasn't posted in a while. Most of the other Seattle drivers here are primenow


----------



## Solo1

Shangsta said:


> There are only a few of us on here. flex4bmw drives out of Kent and there is another guy here who does who hasn't posted in a while. Most of the other Seattle drivers here are primenow


Is PrimeNow better ... I was told to try to get in the SODO warehouse ... They supposed to have all delivery types ... But , i'm im not trying to make this a full time gig .


----------



## Flexibility

I lurk around and catch up on the news here when I can. Now that they are letting us work out of Georgetown and Kent, I have been doing more blocks out of Kent since it is closer to home.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexibility said:


> I lurk around and catch up on the news here when I can. Now that they are letting us work out of Georgetown and Kent, I have been doing more blocks out of Kent since it is closer to home.


Yeah Kent just has a better vibe, I appreciate the loading dock because there is no line to get in besides the initial one at the gate if people want to be slow and scan it doesn't affect you. If I could get Kent or Renton guaranteed everyday I would prefer it. The problem with Kent is when they send you to federal way or Tacoma and you have to deal with i5 traffic. Tacoma and FW are also prime for package theft.

Also think Kent has the best staff. All their blue vest are cool, especially the black dude with the dreads.


----------



## Just KW

Shangsta said:


> There are only a few of us on here. flex4bmw drives out of Kent and there is another guy here who does who hasn't posted in a while. Most of the other Seattle drivers here are primenow


I'm here!!

One of the employees told me this morning that mid-May they're switching back to the north end of the warehouse, but it will be half the number of doors... get ready to wait in line.....


----------



## Flexibility

Shangsta said:


> Yeah Kent just has a better vibe, I appreciate the loading dock because there is no line to get in besides the initial one at the gate if people want to be slow and scan it doesn't affect you. If I could get Kent or Renton guaranteed everyday I would prefer it. The problem with Kent is when they send you to federal way or Tacoma and you have to deal with i5 traffic. Tacoma and FW are also prime for package theft.
> 
> Also think Kent has the best staff. All their blue vest are cool, especially the black dude with the dreads.


Yeah, Kent does seem more casual. The morning crew seems more organized than the evening one. Last night I arrived about 4:20pm and didn't get out of there until about 5:15. I think I also hit a new milestone with six different cities on the same route last night...Seattle, Des Moines, SeaTac, Federal Way, Auburn and Kent. One of the blue vests from Georgetown was there, I think training some new people.

Tonight was also kind of a clusterf**k...still seem to be training some people. Kent has a huge warehouse, compared to Georgetown, but I think they are much more than a delivery center. Someone there said that they are going to build a new delivery center in Tukwila or Renton (?) because they need more room?


----------



## Shangsta

Flexibility said:


> Seattle, Des Moines, SeaTac, Federal Way, Auburn and Kent


That is ridiculously spread out. How long did it take you? 3 hour evening block or?


----------



## aflexdriver

Wuzzup guys, one more to join the group. I'm trying to avoid this gig as much as I can since I got 70 packages in a morning route with 61 different addresses. That's a pain in the neck.
I'd rather do only evening routes since it's less packages even if takes the same time and you drive more miles.
I haven't been there in a while so are the morning routes that big yet? I miss the time it was only oversize packages.


----------



## Solo1

aflexdriver said:


> Wuzzup guys, one more to join the group. I'm trying to avoid this gig as much as I can since I got 70 packages in a morning route with 61 different addresses. That's a pain in the neck.
> I'd rather do only evening routes since it's less packages even if takes the same time and you drive more miles.
> I haven't been there in a while so are the morning routes that big yet? I miss the time it was only oversize packages.


Today was a freaking cake walkl ... EASILY the best block i have ever had ... Started at 830 was done by 1040 ... 40-45 Pax, all delivered with the last stop 5 mins from my house ... The block gods were good to me ... Up until I couldn't swipe an after set ... I can always get something 430 and beyond , but I just rather not work at night or pass 9pm .


----------



## Flexibility

Shangsta said:


> That is ridiculously spread out. How long did it take you? 3 hour evening block or?


It was a 4 hour evening block and I finished about 8, that is after getting out of the warehouse late. I initially pushed back but was assured I would not be penalized if I was late. I know most routes have an estimated completion time attached to them though not always accurate, based on traffic issues. This past week with evening blocks I have received a print copy of my route with addresses, estimated time for each delivery, estimated time for complete delivery and total cubic ft. of packages on route...times seem to be down to the millisecond! Have you guys seen those?

What is going on in Kent?? I did a 4:30pm out of there on Saturday and didn't get out of there until 5:30?? They were only loading out of one dock. The morning blocks seem much more organized. I may start doing more evening blocks out of Georgetown...more organized!


----------



## aflexdriver

Flexibility said:


> It was a 4 hour evening block and I finished about 8, that is after getting out of the warehouse late. I initially pushed back but was assured I would not be penalized if I was late. I know most routes have an estimated completion time attached to them though not always accurate, based on traffic issues. This past week with evening blocks I have received a print copy of my route with addresses, estimated time for each delivery, estimated time for complete delivery and total cubic ft. of packages on route...times seem to be down to the millisecond! Have you guys seen those?
> 
> What is going on in Kent?? I did a 4:30pm out of there on Saturday and didn't get out of there until 5:30?? They were only loading out of one dock. The morning blocks seem much more organized. I may start doing more evening blocks out of Georgetown...more organized!


Lol I thought we would never know the estimated time by Amazon.

Georgetown evening blocks have been so hard to get nowadays. Idk what's happening but two weeks ago I could easily get blocks for $100.


----------



## Solo1

aflexdriver said:


> Lol I thought we would never know the estimated time by Amazon.
> 
> Georgetown evening blocks have been so hard to get nowadays. Idk what's happening but two weeks ago I could easily get blocks for $100.


I still see the blocks everyday and they stay up for awhile ... But haven't seen the $88-$100 as routine as it was.


----------



## aflexdriver

Solo1 said:


> I still see the blocks everyday and they stay up for awhile ... But haven't seen the $88-$100 as routine as it was.


I can see them for $72 but I don't want to grab them in advance at this rate to try to inflate our payment. But now they're gone before 3:00pm and for $72 only.
Kent blocks stay up until they expire.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

aflexdriver said:


> Lol I thought we would never know the estimated time by Amazon.


They had them here for like two days back in September or so. Was interesting, would love to see them now especially.


----------



## Solo1

Does anyone know if Prime Now is delivered out of Georgetown or Kent ... If so, how far out could someone possibly deliver for a 2hr -4hr block.


----------



## Shangsta

aflexdriver said:


> Wuzzup guys, one more to join the group. I'm trying to avoid this gig as much as I can since I got 70 packages in a morning route with 61 different addresses. That's a pain in the neck.
> I'd rather do only evening routes since it's less packages even if takes the same time and you drive more miles.
> I haven't been there in a while so are the morning routes that big yet? I miss the time it was only oversize packages.


What are you driving? At Kent the guard tells them over walkie if you have a bigger car. They get way more packages and stops then sedans.



Solo1 said:


> Does anyone know if Prime Now is delivered out of Georgetown or Kent ... If so, how far out could someone possibly deliver for a 2hr -4hr block.


Both are logistics only. There is a prime now on Mercer and another in Kirkland


----------



## Ubercal

Solo1 said:


> Does anyone know if Prime Now is delivered out of Georgetown or Kent ... If so, how far out could someone possibly deliver for a 2hr -4hr block.


Sodo, North Aurora and Kirkland. They have some other grocery store pick ups, like New Seasons on Mercer Island.

The grocery stores are a mixed bag, I had a route go from Mercer to West Seattle to downtown and end in Kirkland last saturday.

All deliveries for prime are 2 hour routes, that's if you get one right now. Gotten 3 2 hours in the last 2 days and not from lack of trying. Either it's become over saturated the last few days or more people are using scripts.


----------



## Solo1

I've been pretty successful getting 8am or 830am 4hr blocks when i am available, which I love ... Average 40-45 Pax and about 15 miles ... It amazes me how different the Blocks are after 11am ... I am usually done early with no returns and available as soon as I deliver my last Pax , and I see available blocks for 11am-1pm ... Everytime I grab one of these my miles go from 15 to 100 delivering 8-15 Pax ... I am beginning to wonder if its even worth doing those mid-day runs ... I still make money , but the miles on my car significantly goes up and I've been lucky not to have to sit in traffic any of those days ... Anyone else seeing the same pattern ?


----------



## Just KW

Yup. The last one I took (1230-430) had packages at UPS in Tacoma, Milton, out by the amphitheater in Enumclaw, Kent, Sammamish, and wait for it... Ellensburg!! I put on 130 miles, worked 4.5 hours, took a LOT back, and said never again.


----------



## Solo1

Just KW said:


> Yup. The last one I took (1230-430) had packages at UPS in Tacoma, Milton, out by the amphitheater in Enumclaw, Kent, Sammamish, and wait for it... Ellensburg!! I put on 130 miles, worked 4.5 hours, took a LOT back, and said never again.


If I would have saw that load , I think I would have just said Ef-it and forfeited the stretch ... The worst I've done was 430 4hr block out of georgetown which started my deliveries in Covington, Black Diamond , Auburn, Maple Valley , then Renton ... All deep into those cities which my cell connectivity was shtty ... I had never worked out of Georgetown again.

BTW ... why am seeing 10 times more offers EVERY day out of Georgetown than I ever see out of Kent ... It seems that Kent has a bigger operation with a warehouse and fulfillment center [BF14 & BF15]


----------



## Shangsta

Just KW said:


> Yup. The last one I took (1230-430) had packages at UPS in Tacoma, Milton, out by the amphitheater in Enumclaw, Kent, Sammamish, and wait for it... Ellensburg!! I put on 130 miles, worked 4.5 hours, took a LOT back, and said never again.


That Ellensburg one would have gotten a rejected by customer note. That's across the pass


----------



## Solo1

Shangsta said:


> That Ellensburg one would have gotten a rejected by customer note. That's across the pass


Ellensburg seems WAY too deep ... Over 100 miles out of seattle alone ... There would be NO WAY I would deliver to Ellensburg out of the Seattle area .


----------



## Solo1

Did anyone notice all the blocks out if Kent and Georgetown this morning ... They were a constant of about 11 3-4 hr blocks.


----------



## Shangsta

Solo1 said:


> Did anyone notice all the blocks out if Kent and Georgetown this morning ... They were a constant of about 11 3-4 hr blocks.


Interesting that usually only happens when the weather is bad


----------



## Solo1

Where in the Hell are the Kent blocks ... The morning block drops have disappeared and no mornings has been showing.


----------



## Shangsta

It appears they are following thru on the increased assigned blocks


----------



## Solo1

Shangsta said:


> It appears they are following thru on the increased assigned blocks


Where are you getting this info ... Do you mean reserved offers ... I've also noticed the window to accept offers is down to 2 hours ... They are offering me blocks throughout the day on Fridays and Saturdays ( 8 different 4hr blocks ) but all out of Georgetown and I only work out of Kent .


----------



## Eggroll

Ubercal said:


> Sodo, North Aurora and Kirkland. They have some other grocery store pick ups, like New Seasons on Mercer Island.
> 
> The grocery stores are a mixed bag, I had a route go from Mercer to West Seattle to downtown and end in Kirkland last saturday.
> 
> All deliveries for prime are 2 hour routes, that's if you get one right now. Gotten 3 2 hours in the last 2 days and not from lack of trying. Either it's become over saturated the last few days or more people are using scripts.


What is a script?

I currently work Prime out of Atlanta. I'm moving to Tacoma in Nov. Where are the Prime warehouses in the Sea/Tac area?


----------



## Solo1

Eggroll said:


> I currently work Prime out of Atlanta. I'm moving to Tacoma in Nov. Where are the Prime warehouses in the Sea/Tac area?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/all-amazon-centers-april-2017.163768/


----------



## Eggroll

Solo1 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/all-amazon-centers-april-2017.163768/


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Ubercal

Eggroll said:


> What is a script?


Older way of saying bot.


----------



## Solo1

Check this out ... There is a new fulfillment center coming out of Kent BFI6(new) ... Along side BFI4 & BFI5 Q2 of 2017 for Amazon Fresh ... Moving from Bellevue ... Look at the bottom 2 lines ... Haas anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## Shangsta

No but I saw we can drive out of Northgate now for logistics. The traffic in that area is terrible in both directions but on weekends it appears to be a money maker.


----------



## Solo1

Notice all the Kent BFI5 blocks today at increased rate of $88 ... Kent hardly ever has increased rates.


----------



## Shangsta

Solo1 said:


> Notice all the Kent BFI5 blocks today at increased rate of $88 ... Kent hardly ever has increased rates.


Except Sunday's they seem to have 88 four hour blocks but during the week it is rare.

Did anyone else get an email with an offer to start driving prime? I might jump on that


----------



## Solo1

Shangsta said:


> Except Sunday's they seem to have 88 four hour blocks but during the week it is rare.
> 
> Did anyone else get an email with an offer to start driving prime? I might jump on that


Yeah ... I believe we all did ... They due in the Hell made it look tempting ... I think I might hold tight until it actually takes off do I can get some feed back.


----------



## Ubercal

The way it's been heading on the prime side, I won't be surprised if we're all eligible for every warehouse by the end of summer. I know Kent fresh opened up to us last week, I may give that a try later this week. Since Kent's alot closer than Seattle for me, no tips kinda blows though.


----------



## Solo1

I just received a random block out of Northgate this morning ... Never before ... My home station is Kent/Georgetown ... Anyone else getting added stations?


----------



## Ubercal

Since fresh has opened up to prime now drivers, North Seattle has been an option. Part of the reason is they just started doing it out of that warehouse.


----------



## Solo1

Ubercal said:


> Since fresh has opened up to prime now drivers, North Seattle has been an option. Part of the reason is they just started doing it out of that warehouse.


A post in the Reddit thread said it was a logistic warehouse ... That station wasn't even Ann option for those that wanted to take the option to relocate.


----------



## Ubercal

It's UWA2, which sucks. It was hard enough getting parking there as it was


----------



## Shangsta

Solo1 said:


> I just received a random block out of Northgate this morning ... Never before ... My home station is Kent/Georgetown ... Anyone else getting added stations?


They sent out an email a week ago saying we would get offers from Northgate for logistics



Solo1 said:


> A post in the Reddit thread said it was a logistic warehouse ... That station wasn't even Ann option for those that wanted to take the option to relocate.


They have both logistics and p now


----------



## Solo1

Has anyone constantly done the Northgate satellite site ... They are pushing it hard these days with fewer blocks coming from my station, Kent. The blue vests say they can pretty much drop 8 hrs / a day constantly on you and only delivering with the 4 zip codes in that city ... Which is shoreline ... Any info?


----------



## aflexdriver

Solo1 said:


> Has anyone constantly done the Northgate satellite site ... They are pushing it hard these days with fewer blocks coming from my station, Kent. The blue vests say they can pretty much drop 8 hrs / a day constantly on you and only delivering with the 4 zip codes in that city ... Which is shoreline ... Any info?


 I've done that station once and I got 40ish packages for a 3-hour block. Never been there again. Never done flex after that.


----------



## Flexibility

Solo1 said:


> Has anyone constantly done the Northgate satellite site ... They are pushing it hard these days with fewer blocks coming from my station, Kent. The blue vests say they can pretty much drop 8 hrs / a day constantly on you and only delivering with the 4 zip codes in that city ... Which is shoreline ... Any info?


I was curious about Northgate and the address of the station (14333 N Aurora Ave. ?), so one morning I picked up a block but didn't see any later blocks available so I dropped it. Let us know if you can actually pick up 8 hours there. I have done some North Seattle routes out of Georgetown lately. Another driver I spoke with said he has been doing some Northgate, mostly apartments off of Aurora Ave.


----------



## Flexibility

aflexdriver said:


> I've done that station once and I got 40ish packages for a 3-hour block. Never been there again. Never done flex after that.


This is why I avoid daytime 3 to 3.5 hour blocks. If I am going to do the volume, I am going to expect a higher rate. If I do 50-70 packages in three hours for a 4 hour block, typically I am hustling and have earned the higher rate of a four hour block.


----------



## Rocknrollasgirl

Hey all, I have been delivering out of Kent for a few months now. I was just informed today that they are shutting down Kent as of 8/15 until they have the new Renton location set up around 10/15. It will be the Kent crew just a new building. Apparently they've been "squatting" in the Kent building and are taking up part of a different department that wants the space back! 
My question is this: where do I go now?! I want to avoid downtown Seattle like the plague, I get offers from Georgetown and Northgate but don't know which would have more residential packages. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Solo1

Rocknrollasgirl said:


> Hey all, I have been delivering out of Kent for a few months now. I was just informed today that they are shutting down Kent as of 8/15 until they have the new Renton location set up around 10/15. It will be the Kent crew just a new building. Apparently they've been "squatting" in the Kent building and are taking up part of a different department that wants the space back!
> My question is this: where do I go now?! I want to avoid downtown Seattle like the plague, I get offers from Georgetown and Northgate but don't know which would have more residential packages. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


Northgate/Shoreline would be your ticket ... They only do 4 area codes in the direct vicinity of the satellite hub ... Georgetown, you child go anywhere ... You can go to Northgate and just hangout and ask questions, they are cool.


----------



## Rocknrollasgirl

Solo1 said:


> Northgate/Shoreline would be your ticket ... They only do 4 area codes in the direct vicinity of the satellite hub ... Georgetown, you child go anywhere ... You can go to Northgate and just hangout and ask questions, they are cool.


Awesome, thanks. Just want to make sure I can keep working until they're back up and runnin. Would rather drive a bit further than lose the money right now!


----------



## Flexibility

With Kent currently doing mostly south Sound, Tacoma and some parts of the Eastside, will that go back to Georgetown till mid-October? I think at some point they will open a delivery station closer to Tacoma. 

My Georgetown routes are typically residential. I have only had a few downtown routes...not so bad once you get familiar with the area. You might get lucky and drop ten packages at a high-rise apartment and then another dozen at one of the Amazon corporate offices...during the day. Evening routes we shouldn't get the commercial. Don't stress it.


----------



## Shangsta

I also prefer to avoid downtown. Don't want to pay for parking and load unload zones are inconsistent.

Any idea where the Renton warehouse would be?


----------



## Rocknrollasgirl

Flexibility said:


> With Kent currently doing mostly south Sound, Tacoma and some parts of the Eastside, will that go back to Georgetown till mid-October? I think at some point they will open a delivery station closer to Tacoma.
> 
> My Georgetown routes are typically residential. I have only had a few downtown routes...not so bad once you get familiar with the area. You might get lucky and drop ten packages at a high-rise apartment and then another dozen at one of the Amazon corporate offices...during the day. Evening routes we shouldn't get the commercial. Don't stress it.


I'm not sure if the Kent routes will be going through Georgetown for now, I didn't think to ask that til after I left today. I've seen quite a few higher rates for Georgetown in the evening recently so its good to know they would most likely be residential. I prefer morning but at least it's an option.



Shangsta said:


> I also prefer to avoid downtown. Don't want to pay for parking and load unload zones are inconsistent.
> 
> Any idea where the Renton warehouse would be?


Exactly, paying to park or possibly being towed is not what I signed up for. 
They didn't say where the new place will be unfortunately. It would be nice to know in advance.


----------



## Solo1

Rocknrollasgirl said:


> Hey all, I have been delivering out of Kent for a few months now. I was just informed today that they are shutting down Kent as of 8/15 until they have the new Renton location set up around 10/15.


Can anyone else confirm this ... I use the following site to confirm future centers across the board, which is updated as of July 2017 ... There is no mention of Renton ... They do confirm future openings for 2017 & 2018 across every city and country.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/all-amazon-centers-april-2017.163768/


----------



## aflexdriver

I did a block yesterday and they asked me to scan their computer screen when checking out. Does anybody know what does it do?


----------



## Rocknrollasgirl

Solo1 said:


> Can anyone else confirm this ... I use the following site to confirm future centers across the board, which is updated as of July 2017 ... There is no mention of Renton ... They do confirm future openings for 2017 & 2018 across every city and country.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/all-amazon-centers-april-2017.163768/


I can't imagine why they would tell me that in such detail if that's not what's happening, they were even talking about having to transfer to different stations themselves until it's reopened.


----------



## Solo1

I guess it's confirmed ... I got this vague ass email this morning ... It doesn't say where, what area it delivers to, or anything beneficial to us.


"Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex.

Your Delivery Station, Kent, IS RELOCATING on August 15, 2017.

If for any reason you are not able to deliver from the new location, you can clear your availability in the Amazon Flex app so no delivery blocks are offered to you.

If you need further assistance with onboarding to a new delivery area, feel free to call the onboarding support line at 888-281-6906 (Monday - Sunday 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. ET) or email [email protected] and we'd be happy to assist moving you to a preferred delivery area."

We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the buttons below to vote about your experience today.

Best regards,
Priya K
*The Amazon Flex Team
Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?*
Yes No
Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.

*Original Message*

Hello
Can you confirm that Kent BF15 will be closing and logistics will be moving to Renton ... If so when will this be happening and what areas will it deliver to ... Thank You.


----------



## harvesterofbeer

Did anyone else get the email saying there would be a Bellevue satellite opening in August? I recalled it would be open by now, but I haven't seen any offers for blocks from there...


----------



## aflexdriver

harvesterofbeer said:


> Did anyone else get the email saying there would be a Bellevue satellite opening in August? I recalled it would be open by now, but I haven't seen any offers for blocks from there...


Same here, I've been looking for blocks from Bellevue since then but didn't see anything.


----------



## awtprod

I just finished the onboarding process. Is it possible to pickup blocks in North Seattle with the block grabber script?


----------



## Solo1

You've been lurking in these forums way too long ... Our market is saturated with work ... .com has five warehouses to choose from all within 20 miles of the Seattle radius ... Georgetown, North Seattle, Everett, Bellevue and Renton.


----------



## awtprod

Solo1 said:


> You've been lurking in these forums way too long ... Our market is saturated with work ... .com has five warehouses to choose from all within 20 miles of the Seattle radius ... Georgetown, North Seattle, Everett, Bellevue and Renton.


They only recently started onboarding for Seattle. I'm guessing for the holidays. Also, I only see blocks for North Seattle, Seattle, SODO, Georgetown, and Kent.


----------



## Solo1

awtprod said:


> They only recently started onboarding for Seattle. I'm guessing for the holidays. Also, I only see blocks for North Seattle, Seattle, SODO, Georgetown, and Kent.


Renton is rolling out slower than expected, but check out the pics I attached.


----------



## 121917

awtprod said:


> They only recently started onboarding for Seattle. I'm guessing for the holidays.


Well shit, there goes the neighborhood, hopefully it's not too bad. For real though good luck man.


----------



## awtprod

TwoOhEight said:


> Well shit, there goes the neighborhood, hopefully it's not too bad. For real though good luck man.


Haha. I expected it to be saturated but I'll be happy if I can get a couple hours a week. I'm getting reserved offers now but I wonder how long that will last.



Solo1 said:


> Renton is rolling out slower than expected, but check out the pics I attached.


Are you assigned to logistics? I was only assigned to prime now locations. I've read rumors that they were combining them but I've only seen prime now offers.


----------



## Solo1

awtprod said:


> Haha. I expected it to be saturated but I'll be happy if I can get a couple hours a week. I'm getting reserved offers now but I wonder how long that will last.
> 
> Are you assigned to logistics? I was only assigned to prime now locations. I've read rumors that they were combining them but I've only seen prime now offers.


Yeah ... I only do packages when I do go out ... I like to stay on the south end, so I can't wait to see what Renton will have to offer.


----------



## chuck finley

strong _wind and rain make me forfeiting blocks yesterday and today. Those PN paper bags won't stand a chance._


----------



## 121917

Get a set of Ikea Bags and a Backpack Rain Cover then cut a handle sized hole in the center of the rain cover. Rain and wind aren't that bad as long as you drive slower and be more cautious of braking hard. When it snows it kinda sucks depending on if you have to deliver up a hill or not, otherwise same as rain, just take it slow.


----------



## chuck finley

TwoOhEight said:


> Get a set of Ikea Bags and a Backpack Rain Cover then cut a handle sized hole in the center of the rain cover. Rain and wind aren't that bad as long as* you drive slower* and be more cautious of braking hard. When it snows it kinda sucks depending on if you have to deliver up a hill or not, otherwise same as rain, just take it slow.


my PN warehouse push as many routes as they can into 2-hour block. Last time I have 10 routes from Seattle PN warehouse to Everett.
9 of them were apartments. I had like 2 minutes left after the last route.


----------



## gohobatto

Shout out from San Diego. I just started driving 2 weeks ago and I completely agree that us flex and other gig economy drivers need to band together and fight back.


----------



## awtprod

I did my first block this afternoon. It was a 4 hour block and they had me on a route up to Everett and one 1 hour delivery. Seems pretty light. Maybe because I'm new?


----------



## chuck finley

awtprod said:


> I did my first block this afternoon. It was a 4 hour block and they had me on a route up to Everett and one 1 hour delivery. Seems pretty light. Maybe because I'm new?


your 2-hour block had no apartments?


----------



## awtprod

chuck finley said:


> your 2-hour block had no apartments?


I had one apartment, unless you count a duplex. I only had four stops.


----------



## chuck finley

awtprod said:


> I had one apartment, unless you count a duplex. I only had four stops.


I got 10 stops. 9 stops were apartment complex. The huge shit apartment complex with letter A,B,C...
I had to run (not walk) to make the 2-hour block on time. Only 2 minutes after the last delivery. I really wanted to beat the crap out of the shithead whom gave me that 2-hour route.


----------



## awtprod

Maybe they’re like Uber/lyft and they try to give good routes to new users to get them hooked. I basically sat in traffic all afternoon. I don’t think I made my first delivery until about an hour into the block and I only had something like 15 minutes to spare.


----------



## Girlnext4

I have just started delivery for flex. I have only done 4 blocks mostly out of the Bellevue location. It's a tiny/cramped place, but pick-up has been the easy part. My first day was a nightmare! I was given 45 packages to deliver on Mercer Island. All residential deliveries. A couple of times their GPS was trying to send me down walking trails in the woods instead of on the private roads where these houses were accessible by car. That took some figuring out, but I managed. At the point of having 17 packages left to deliver, the app kicked me out saying "thank you! You have completed your deliveries." I called support and was instructed to deliver the remaining packages using my secondary GPS. That I can do, but shouldn't have to. The problem was, I now had to sort them out and figure out a route for myself. I was also instructed to write down all the tba's and call support to have them marked as delivered. I asked for a supervisor and was told there isn't one. I was flipping out. So, your system takes a s*** and I am supposed to pick up the slack??? They said I could bring the packages back to the station with risk of being deactivated, and they strongly recommend that I complete the deliveries. WTH?? I finished it all and when I called support to report all the tba's as delivered, they were like you were supposed to call at each house so we can check your location with GPS....aka babysit me ( when I was going above and beyond already)!

The next block I took was out of Renton. Showed up and was told there was no more packages to deliver, but that I was still getting paid. This was supposed to be a 4 hour Sunday block!

I had a block in the more ghetto side of Bellevue yesterday. It was a bunch of apartments. Huge complexes with 10 different address, not marked well. The flex app GPS was trying to send me back and forth a bunch of times. I opened up the map and delivered to the offices that way. I hope I got it right lol. There was no addresses posted anywhere at a lot of the complexes. I figured they were signed for....they should know what addresses are part of their complex.

We'll see what I get next!


----------

